# bearded dragon and wild rocket



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi I bought some wild rocket (says STRONG on the packet lol) because I read beardies can eat it but when I was preparing it for my little guy then I picked a bit up and tried it (never tasted it before) and it was quite spicey! Just wondering if he's okay for him? I've obv read it is but its strong to me so I wonder what it'll be like for him!?

Thanks for any replies & help

Anthony


----------



## ScottyGurn (Jan 20, 2008)

i feed it my beardie and my iggy

it can taste different to everyone

first time i ate it i thought it tasted like a leaf from a tree


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah thanks a lo mate! I hadn't put his bowl in this tank till someone replied incsase it made him ill!


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

wild rocket is very good for beardies i feed it mine every day with peppers and butternut squash and kale


----------

